# Summer Tour!



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm about to leave on a nationwide tour with one of my projects. Contrary to last summer, my dp/dr is actually pretty managable now, so it won't be a complete nightmare this time. I know you guys are all over the country/continent/world and I thought I'd give y'all a heads up. This isn't a "please come see my band!" post, i'd just love to meet some of you in person and talk dp/dr and life. I doubt any of the shows will cost much, if anything at all, and if you let me know in advance I can guest list you.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUfi4ERuM7c

6/20 - Portland, OR @ TBA w/ Lee Corey Oswald, Pardee Shorts +1 more
6/21 - Fresno, CA @ C.A.F.E. Infoshop w/ The Milford Higgins 
6/22 - Riverside, CA @ Blood Orange Info Shop w/ Caclulator 
6/23 - Las Vegas, NV @ Zia Records w/ Caravels and Lester Freamon 
6/24 - Santa Fe, NM @ Betterday Coffee w/ As In We
6/25 - Denton, TX w/ Innards, Sohns and Slingshot Dakota 
6/26 - Austin, TX @ Red 7 w/ Sohns 
6/27 - New Orleans, LA @ Siberia w/ High In One Eye
6/28 - Tallahassee, FL @ St. Michaels Pub 
6/29 - Orlando, FL @ Will's Pub w/ Flashlights 
6/30 - Athens, GA @ The Globe w/ Nurture 
7/1 - Nashville, TN @ Cafe Coco w/ Gnarwhal 
7/2 - TBA
7/3 - Roanoke, VA @ TBA 
***7/5 - Baltimore, MD @ The Ottobar w/ Octaves 
***7/6 - New Brunswick, NJ @ The Chocolate Factory w/ 
***7/7 - Danbury, CT @ Heirloom Arts Theater w/ Fugue and Suns 
***7/8 - Willimantic, CT @ The Handsome Woman w/ Fugue
***7/9 - Boston, MA @ The Wacky Kastle w/ Fugue 
***7/10 - Portland, ME @ Poland Street House w/
***7/11 - Plattsburgh, NY @ ROTA Gallery
***7/12 - Montreal, QC @ L'Absynthe w/
***7/13 - Toronto, ON @ The Garage w/ Animal Faces
***7/14 - Grand Rapids, MI @ DAAC w/ You Blew It!
***7/15 -Kalamazoo, MI @ The Milhouse w/ The Reptilian and William Bonney 
***7/16 - Chicago, IL @ Swerp Mansion w/ My Dads and Spanyurd 
7/17 - Louisville KY @ The Chestnut House w/ 
7/18 - Kansas City, MI @ TBA
7/19 - Denver, CO @ Blast-O-Mat w/ Orphans 
7/20 - Salt Lake City, UT @ The Shred Shed w/

Hope to see some of you!


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy crap I fell in love with that song. I've never listened to math rock before but OMG I loved that discordant style. I havent to listened rock music in like 10 years...and that brought back nostalgic memories of bands i loved back then (particularly Brand New)

Gotta check out the whole album soon


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Interesting that you started in portland. Are you from there? I live an hour north.


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Interesting that you started in portland. Are you from there? I live an hour north.


Yep! I grew up just outside of the city and I live in the north part of town now. Love living here. Do you live past vancouver a bit?


----------

